# Okay, now I know I'm a fish geek...



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

The wife came home from grocery shopping yesterday and had a surprise for me! A 5 lb. bag of Tilapia fillets!!

 :x

I got upset and implored her to never bring Tilapia into our house again unless it was alive and there was to be a 300 gallon tank delivered that day. I explained to her that they are cichlids, and although they are probably farm raised and don't affect their population in nature, it still bothered me immensely to see them. She of course rolled her eyes and said "fine". A few seconds later she called me a "fish nerd" and left the room. 
Good. Now I want a 300 gallon tank so I can keep rendalli and it's her fault. Ha-Ha, who's laughing now? :lol: 8)


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Thatâ€™s tasty stuffâ€¦..Eat upâ€¦

Just donâ€™t eat your petsâ€¦.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

As much as I love my cichlids, I love a nice grilled tilapia taco more.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, how much is she paying you guys?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I can't bring myself to eat Tilapia either... they look like big versions of the Tilapia I had... snyderae!

I'm with you on this one! :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

:-? i dont eat any type of fish... i just dont like them i only eat lobster.. and king crab... :dancing: :drooling:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumb: Oh yeah, I'll eat the **** out of shellfish. Clams, mussels, crab legs, scallops; Bring 'em on!!! :drooling: 
just no oysters.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

:lol: i go to the chineese buffet with friends untill they tell us we cant eat no more! i get pissed and go to another one.. :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I love having my big happy mozambiques, watching them open their mouths all wide to fake their way through a fight, watch them built their huge spawning pits, watch a mother brood her young, watch the babies grow and look and act like miniature versions of their parents.
...but I have absolutely no problem hand picking out a few from the market and gutting/descaling and frying them up for a good dinner.

I just don't eat my pets. :thumb:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

straitjacketstar said:


> I love having my big happy mozambiques, watching them open their mouths all wide to fake their way through a fight, watch them built their huge spawning pits, watch a mother brood her young, watch the babies grow and look and act like miniature versions of their parents.
> ...but I have absolutely no problem hand picking out a few from the market and gutting/descaling and frying them up for a good dinner.
> 
> I just don't eat my pets. :thumb:


Wow that first part was almost poetic. I guess I see your point; I feel the same way about my dogs and cat. Talk about buffet! :drooling:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Cich of it all said:


> straitjacketstar said:
> 
> 
> > I love having my big happy mozambiques, watching them open their mouths all wide to fake their way through a fight, watch them built their huge spawning pits, watch a mother brood her young, watch the babies grow and look and act like miniature versions of their parents.
> ...


I figure every animal's edible in some part of the world.
And if it did ever come to eating a dog, I figure I'd start with a pull-your-hair-out hyperactive yappy little yorkie. :lol:


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I saw an episode of Dirty Jobs where they were farming Hybrid Striped bass. All the waste went through a canal where they raised Tilapia. They never feed the tilapia directly, they only get what flows out of the bass tanks, if you get my drift. These tilapia are raised as a food fish. Needless to say, I do not eat tilapia.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

yea i saw that one and then they get a big net that goes from one end of the canal to the other and get them all.. pretty cool my mom actually ate fish today.. tilapia.. :?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

You guys who can't eat tilapia because of how they are fed must also have a problem with eating shellfish.... crabs, shrimp, crawfish, etc. are the vultures of the seas...


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

nuh uh but we feed crayfish to our fish and who the heck eats crayfish?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Well..... those of us from Louisiana like crawfish boiled, Cajun-style, with corn, potatoes, and
sausage. If you've never had them, (like little mini-lobsters spicy-hot) you should try them!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

football mom said:


> You guys who can't eat tilapia because of how they are fed must also have a problem with eating shellfish.... crabs, shrimp, crawfish, etc. are the vultures of the seas...


Shellfish are not feed an exclusive diet of fish waste, like they are in this particular case of fish farming.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually have no clue what commercially raised crawfish are fed. Some "chow" made by Purina, no doubt. As far as the natural crab diet:
My Great-Auntie, born and raised in New Orleans, told me she stopped eating crabs and shrimp
the day she watched them fish a dead body out of the bayou, and it was covered with .....
crabs and shrimp. Well, it will be a cold day in ...... when I stop eating crab, shrimp, and crawfish, although here in Texas they have to ship the crawfish in.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Does it really matter what your fish/crustaceans/etc actually eat? The digestive processes work on a chemical level and convert nutrients into the flesh that we consume... so it doesn't really make any difference what the tilapia are fed on from a fish fillet perspective unless the food is contaminated with something like heavy metals that will be stored in the muscles or fat of the fish. At least IMO. 

... even so, I'd probably balk at eating clam or oyster, just from all the horror stories of people getting food poisoning from them. Never mind that I grew up eating scallop for Christmas Eve. :roll:

Anybody ever had sea slug? :drooling: :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Dave said:


> football mom said:
> 
> 
> > You guys who can't eat tilapia because of how they are fed must also have a problem with eating shellfish.... crabs, shrimp, crawfish, etc. are the vultures of the seas...
> ...


Does that go for all market "tilapia"?
What about those delicious Costa Rican ones? :roll: :lol: 
A 7 Seas restaurant nearby always adds the "Costa Rican" part to their Tilapia dishes.
I really don't care. They is good.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, this thread sure went in a different direction than I had in mind! :lol:


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have always wondered. Are cichlids from Lakes in Africa a part of african staple diet? I mean do they catch a c. moorii or a frontosa and cook it for dinner? Cos after all, they are fish right. But I wouldn't eat it though.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> nuh uh but we feed crayfish to our fish and who the heck eats crayfish?


Try a big ol' plate of crawfish etoufee and let me know how you feel about eating crayfish then! :lol:

And what would jambalaya be without crawdads?

Dave, when I saw where your post was going, I had to skip it. I think that's a first for me! Tilapia is one of my favourite fish to eat, and about the only one I can get my husband to eat at all!

I love tilapia, orange roughie, amberjack, and good old pond raised Kentucky catfish...Crappie are great, too...

And I will eat any kind of shellfish you put in front of me, especially raw oysters. :drooling:

Alex0607, yes they do eat the fish in Africa that we keep in our tanks. I've seen pics that a friend of mine took of a "bbq"!

Don't tell me you've never threatened any of your fish with batter and a cast iron skillet! :lol:

Kim


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

> Don't tell me you've never threatened any of your fish with batter and a cast iron skillet! Laugh Out Loud


 :lol: :thumb: That's funny
Around here we have fish fries every Friday and I often get them to go from a local bar. I do oddly find enjoyment out of "teasing" my fish by eating it in front of them and occasionally threatening them with a spoonful of that delicious tartar sauce. :drooling: :fish: 
The fried fish is, of course, just ocean white fish, like haddock or cod. I think I'd feel a little funny eating baked tilapia in front of them.  
That would be like aliens keeping us in a giant glass jar, taking great care of us, but then eating our relatives in front of us.

OK, maybe not. Maybe I'm just crazy. :lol:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I also threatened my husband's auratus with my fillet knife...

It didn't work!

By the way, Cich of it All, your wife has the same due date as my first grandchild! :thumb:

Kim


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

hehe nice of course.. i cant imagine eating my Green Terror but of course i have heard of people eating oscars.. around here in the everglades.. My friend used to fish them in his lake we used to get peackcock bass and Big Ol oscars i got one it was roughly 18 inches.. but we throw them back in.. but next time ima cook one up.. feed it to my moms..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

pancakeloach said:


> Does it really matter what your fish/crustaceans/etc actually eat? The digestive processes work on a chemical level and convert nutrients into the flesh that we consume... so it doesn't really make any difference what the tilapia are fed on from a fish fillet perspective unless the food is contaminated with something like heavy metals that will be stored in the muscles or fat of the fish. At least IMO.
> 
> ... even so, I'd probably balk at eating clam or oyster, just from all the horror stories of people getting food poisoning from them. Never mind that I grew up eating scallop for Christmas Eve. :roll:
> 
> Anybody ever had sea slug? :drooling: :lol:


Sea slugs are awesome.  Really. Slimy and crunchy at the same time. If you don't believe me, go try some yourself. :lol: Oh, nevermind, I was talking about sea cucumber. But I am sure sea slugs are good as well and I am sure I've tried it.

Oyseters are way better than any shell fish, and last but not least, always eat wild caughts. Take human elements out as much as possible.

Oh, I haven't kept tilapias, but I will eat any fish any day. I wonder what tropheus would taste like. :drooling: or discus. :lol:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife often threatens to broil my 10" venustus.  
...probably tasty though.


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

cichlidaholic said:


> Don't tell me you've never threatened any of your fish with batter and a cast iron skillet! :lol:
> 
> Kim


Hehe.. I let my wife do it. On other fish of course.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Cajuns :wink:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

LOL there was a page #2. I feel like the old lady that yelled bingo after the first number was called.
Anyway I like to fish and I like to eat fish and I do all the things between point A & B if I have to. I've never threatened to eat my pets but I have threatened them with store credit.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

I must say that on the odd occasion that my daughter has kep a rabbit I've always imagined it encased in a pie crust with some mushrooms, herbs and red wine gravy...

Glad none of my fish are bigger than 5 inches!!... for their sakes!!!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

bmills said:


> I must say that on the odd occasion that my daughter has kep a rabbit I've always imagined it encased in a pie crust with some mushrooms, herbs and red wine gravy...
> 
> Glad none of my fish are bigger than 5 inches!!... for their sakes!!!


 :lol:

You just made bunnies sound delicious. :lol:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

+







= :drooling:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I loved salmon and catfish before I started keeping fish now I gag at the sight!

My Mom thinks its funny. To bad I DONT! :lol:


----------



## stargirly1208 (Apr 29, 2008)

So is it ironic to eat fish in front of fish at the local Red Lobster restaurant? :lol:


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

As a Child we lived on a Navajo Reservation (as I am of Navajo descent) in Shiprock New Mexico, before moving to Oregon when I was around six. I/we had a sheep that we had for years in a fenced area that we used for our horses. I loved that sheep, he was a very friendly adult Ram. He would let us lttle kids ride him without bucking us or hurting us. At times he would defend us rather violently agianst bigger kids who would tease us. One year we had a huge family reunion. I still remember to this day. I met Aunts and uncles that I have never met before. I met cousins of all ages that I had never met either. Anyway, we ate dinner, mostly what was served was traditional Navajo food. Mutton stew, frybread, yellow squash, white corn, green chile Etc. Etc....When we were done eating, I took my whole heaping pile of new cousins to search for my pet ram. I talked him up big time saying, "yeah, he even let's us ride him, he won't bite or butt you, he is real nice!" I felt rather surperior as I listened to all of the over excited "cool!" and "I can't wait to meet him!"s. Well, we couldn't find him. We looked everywhere. I approached my mom and dad and had asked where he was, thinking that they had put him somewhere else because of our company. My dad took me to the room and told me that Grandma had him butchered, and that he was part of what we had eaten for dinner. BTW eating sheep is a traditional food for Navajos. My heart broke as a six year old that day.
The point of the story is, DON'T EAT YOUR PETS!!! We laugh at family get togethers about this, because someone always has to repeat the story. I have never lived this one down... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Great story. I think I would be scarred too!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Just as a friendly FYI, but eating tank raised fish is not a very healthy thing to do. Many of the medications that we use on "ornamental" fish are banned for fish that are farmed for food. However, that has not stopped me from making the threat.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, we have our tank set up in the kitchen. Everytime I cook any seafood, and specifically shrimp, my Africans get all excited and beg for food. They eat fish and other seafood themselves.... (well mine mostly eat vegi stuff, but they love brine shrimp.) I don't think eating seafood in front of them is a threat as much as a tease because they simply want some! 

I have to admit, I ahve wondered what my fish would taste like. :-? I would not be able to eat it though, so it is merely a theoretical question.

The other thing.. I read that wild caught fish and shellfish is far superior to farm raised because it contains less heavy metals. After reading what they are feed here, I think I am gonna stick to wild caught!

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you seen the new taco bell frontosa tacos??


----------

